# dryer- no exhaust



## Daniel Holzman

Do you have a gas or electric dryer? A gas dryer for sure needs a vent, cost is beyond my knowledge. An electric dryer can be vented into the garage to the best of my knowledge. It would be important to install a lint trap on the exhaust side so you don't blow lint all over the garage, however I know of no code requirement for venting an ELECTRIC dryer.


----------



## Jackofall1

Vent both electric and gas to the outside, especially if you experience temps below freezing, the humidity in the exhausted air will condense on every cold surface, causing very good conditions for mold growth. It can somewhat easily be done on your own. Just need to route 4" round ducting to outside wall and add a flapper vent.


----------



## OtisDriftwood

It's electric (boogie woogie woogie). I fear it might be tricky to do, because it's on an interior wall, in a nook (not a straight shot to an exterior wall). I guess I really need to map it out from above in the attic as to how tight of a turn it has to make? I also think there may be decking over that wall in the attic.
Also, I live in south Louisiana, so deep freezes are rare, but humidity is not.


----------



## Thurman

South Louisiana=probably NO basement. Do you have a crawlspace? IF so, then you can run the vent under the floor as long as it does vent to the outside of the foundation wall. IF no crawlspace--back to square 1.


----------



## OtisDriftwood

Yeah, negative on the basement or crawl space. Attic is the only wall access.


----------



## algored2deth

Really, this is not too bad of a job. Just use rigid duct/pipe and wall mounted flap and get it to the outside asap. If the line becomes really long, you made need to add an assist blower. Depends on how much air your dryer can push. Only need 4" pipe. Try to make the run straight as possible. The more turns, the more you lose air pressure over distance. 

Don't use the accordion type stuff. Reason being that lint will catch inside of it and be a possible fire hazard. It also sucks to clean. Whatever you do, make sure that you put in something that can be easier to clean. You may need to buy a 4" circle bit though for the flap install on the wall.


----------



## Michael Thomas

*Electric clothes dryers (except condensing types) should not be vented to interior*

The installation instructions for every conventional (non-condensing) electric dryer which I have reviewed contain a requirement similar to the following:


----------



## Tonniiee

Jackofall1 said:


> Vent both electric and gas to the outside, especially if you experience temps below freezing, the humidity in the exhausted air will condense on every cold surface, causing very good conditions for mold growth. It can somewhat easily be done on your own. Just need to route 4" round ducting to outside wall and add a flapper vent.


Hi... Guys , I am new to this forum, I want to know that what is going on. What are you talking about. Hope to get support from you guys.


----------



## B.D.R.

*vent*

Keep in mind that a 90 degree elbow is equivilent to about 30 ft of straight run. 
Also a slight downward angle would be good
Also upsizing to 5 inch may be considered on a long run.


----------



## Blondesense

Jackofall1 said:


> Vent both electric and gas to the outside, especially if you experience temps below freezing, the humidity in the exhausted air will condense on every cold surface, causing very good conditions for mold growth. It can somewhat easily be done on your own. Just need to route 4" round ducting to outside wall and add a flapper vent.





Scoobie2 said:


> Hi... Guys , I am new to this forum, I want to know that what is going on. What are you talking about. Hope to get support from you guys.


Scoobie, there are several issues touched on in those three sentences: Difference between venting a electric vs gas dryer, moisture issues, and venting to the outside.
Your best bet would be to start your own thread with any specific questions. They will be more likely to be seen and answered.


----------

